# Pamlico Point Light



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

We took this one day out on the boat last summer. Just wanted to share.

Notes:
This lighthouse was replaced by a modern automatic beacon.

Description of Tower: 1891: lantern on roof of hexagonal cottage, screwpile foundation.

This light is not operational

Earlier Towers?
1828: Brick tower on shore.

Date Established: 1828

Date Deactivated: c. 1950s

Current Use: Destroyed. 
Link to what it looked like in its prime Foghorn Publishing ... Lighthouse Explorer Database ... Pamlico Point Light


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Sarla

I love all those pelicans - they always manage to find a good spot to have a chat together.

Thanks for the link - The original structure was beautiful - Shame it was destroyed.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Thanks Donald. That was as close as we could get without scaring them. We fed them of course before we left lol. Storms took its toll on it. I read that the water would freeze and they would use flat bottom boats to get supplies in.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Sarla and nice to see you here :wave:

I love the way Nature reclaims what we've (mankind) left behind, and that photo demonstrates it excellently


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Thanks Werebo. 
We stumbled across it by accident. Just drifting around. The water was so clear and you can't see any land. Such a peaceful place


----------

